# The bully boys tank journal



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So I have decided to do a journal on my communal tank.

heres the set-up










Here are my readings:

Ammonia= .25ppm










Nitrate=0ppm









Ph= 7.6


----------

